# Bikeforum Saarland,Westpfalz und Lothringen



## Powermadl (7. Juli 2001)

An alle Biker

Mein Mann und ich bedauern es sehr, dass die Region, die die meissten Veranstaltungen fuer uns MTBler vorweisst keine Erwaehnung in der Rubrik Lokale Foren findet.
Man braucht sich nur den BDR Kalender durchzublaettern. An fast jedem Wochenende, von Februar bis Oktober, ist eine MTB Veranstaltung ( Country Touristik Fahrt (in Frankreich VTT genannt)) . An denen kann jeder teilnehmen, der ein mehr oder weniger gelaendetaugliches Bike besitzt.
Das Weltcup Rennen in St. Wendel, zu dem jaehrich hunderte Begeisterte pilgern. St. Wendel ist uebrigens das Mekka im MTB Sport was den Suedwesten betrifft.
Auch die Marathons in St. Ingbert (Saarland) und in Lemberg(Pfalz) an dem viele prominente Biker(innen) wie auch eine zahlenmaessig begrenztes Starterfeld an Hobbyfahrer teilnehmen.
Wie auch die vielen VTT in Lothringen, die wegen ihrer unbelassenen Wegen, der wundervollen Natur ( wie im Schwarzwald) und der freundlichen Menschen beliebt sind. Doch dazu mehr, wenn das Forum "Saarland, Westpfalz und Lothringen" existiert.
Es werden sich doch Biker aus unserer Region und auch aus umliegenden Regionen finden, die sich ueber alles moegliche aus dieser Region unterhalten wollen !

Viele Gruesse aus dem Suedwesten
der aktivsten MTB Region

Denise und Juergen


----------



## Thomas (7. Juli 2001)

also, wenn Du aus Saarland,Westpfalz oder Lothringen kommst dann melde Dich hier kurz - bei entsprechender resonanz richte ich ein Forum ein!
Viel Erfolg!
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nakamur (7. Juli 2001)

Tach Leute, ein Forum Saarland wäre echt nett...
Dann kann man sich schnell informieren was  in der Heimat gerade so läuft. Und zumindest in den Semesterferien bzw. zu den großen Events ist man immer auf dem neusten Stand.
Mein Bike-Revier ist der Kreis WND/NK bzw. oder Koblenz außerhalb der Semesterferien.  

CU Nakamur

PS: Gibt es eigentlich eine Südwest-Meisterschaft dieses Jahr ?
Wenn ja, wo ?


----------



## AUSSIE (8. Juli 2001)

APPROVED!!!

Saarlandforum mit Aussenstelle Australien, ich wäre da mit dabei !

Habe immerhin fast dreissig Jahre in der St.Wendeler Gegend verbracht und kenne eigentlich auch fast jeden Pfad zwischen St. Wendel, Schaumberg, Peterberg und Bostalsee, bevor die Grosse weite Welt mich rief. 

Des weiteren wäre das sicherlich auch ein Forum für viele, die zu den Grossen Veranstaltungen (MTB-Europmeisterschaft, St.Wendeler MTB Marathon, MTB-Worldcup nächstes Jahr wieder!) kommen wollen und sich vorab Tips und Infos holen wollen oder auch bei einem lokalen Bike-Kollegen eine Übernachtung regeln wollen...also sicherlich eine gute Idee 

Meine Stimme habt Ihr !!!

In vier Wochen bin ich übrigens mal wieder auf Heimaturlaub (ab 04.08. bis 02.09) mit neuem MTB, Lust auf 'ne Tour? 

See you there, 

AUSSIE


_________________


----------



## Jobal (9. Juli 2001)

Saarlandforum, ich bin dabei!

Aussie: wg. gemeinsamer Tour mail mal.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## Christina (11. Juli 2001)

Super Idee, ich bin dafür! Vielleicht postet dann mal jemand interessante Trails rund um SB?!?

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Jobal (11. Juli 2001)

Ein guter Einstieg für Trails um SB ist:
http://www.bikeaholic.de/inhalt.htm

Einige ganz witzige Tourbeschreibungen.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## SaarSearch35 (11. Juli 2001)

Ich bin bei einem Saarlanfforum dabei und werde Werbung in unserer Gruppe machen,dann wird es schon klappen.

Frank


----------



## Powermadl (11. Juli 2001)

Hallo Nakamur 

Tut mir leid dass ich Dir erst jetzt antworte.

Die Südwest Meisterschaft war schon am 24. Mai in der Gemeinde Baumholder.

Nach meinem Wissen sind am 5. August die Verbandsmeisterschaft vom Saarland in Neunkirchen

cu 
Powermadl


----------



## Powermadl (11. Juli 2001)

Hallo Biker(in)

Vielen Dank an euch alle für euer Interesse , erzählt auch euren Freunden von unserem Vorhaben und wir bekommen bald unser eigenes Forum von Thomas.  


cu
Powermadl


----------



## chaoskid (11. Juli 2001)

saarlandforum - toll
bin ich auf jeden fall dabei
wird auch mal zeit, das sich hier 
einiges tut. hatte nämlich langsam
das gefühl, das alles ein bißchen
nachlässt. 
werde das ganze mal weiterleiten.

baumholder??? das ist doch ausgefallen???
genauso wie hambachtal, oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoskid (11. Juli 2001)

ach so, der australier soll sich mal melden.
vieleicht könnte man ja mal mitte august 
zusammen die trails unsicher machen


----------



## Nakamur (11. Juli 2001)

Hi,
*05.08.01 Saarlandmeisterschaft XC* in Neunkirchen , findet die wenigstens statt? 
Letztes Jahr bin ich beim Hobbyrennen im Wagwiesental mitgefahren, war eine perfekte Strecke  
Mit Jumps und fahrtechnisch interessant .
Hab den Verantwortlichen mal ne Mail geschickt, mal sehen ob sie sich melden. 

Bye Nakamur


----------



## AUSSIE (12. Juli 2001)

> _chaoskid schrieb:_
> *ach so, der australier soll sich mal melden.
> vieleicht könnte man ja mal mitte august
> zusammen die trails unsicher machen *



Hallo chaoskid, melde mich wie befohlen...

Ich werde am 05. in Deutschland ankommen und dann hoffentlich innerhalb von ein  bis zwei Tagen mein neues Bike montiert haben, ab dann werde ich wohl jeden Tag damit beschäftigt sein die Speedhub zwischen WND, Peterberg, Bostalsee, Schaumberg und Nonnweiler Stausee einzufahren  sofern das Wetter es zulässt. 
Mein Basislager werde ich in St. Wendel  aufschlagen, bis ich dann am 24. 08 für eine Dreitagestour von WND nach Holland aufbreche (ca. 360 km). Am 02.09 geht es dann wieder zurück nach down under.

Am 18/19 werde ich sicherlich bei der MTB Europameisterschaft  in WND sein.

Lass mal hören, wann Du was vorhast?

See you,

       AUSSIE


----------



## Tazman Devil (12. Juli 2001)

Hallo noch fehlende Biker

Da versucht man ein Forum für unsere Region zu gestalten , es meldeten sich auch die eine oder anderer Biker. Toll  

Doch es fällt mir auf , dass die meisten Biker , die sich bisher gemeldet , Interesse gezeigt haben , aus dem Raum SB , HOM und WND stammen.

Nun frage ich mich , wo bleiben die vielen Biker aus z.B. 

Völklingen - Saarlouis - Wadern - Warndt - Merzig und Neunkirchen

und wie sieht es in Richtung Westpfalz aus , da fehlen mir noch z.B.

Pirmasens - Lemberg - Kaiserslautern - Kusel und der ganze Hunsrück

Auch hat sich bisher kein Biker aus Lothringen gemeldet . Europa wo bist du ?

Ich glaube fest daran, dass das Problem nicht darin zu suchen ist, dass es Biker gibt , die kein Intersse an ihrem Sport haben , in einem Forum mit anderen Bikern zu quatschen. Es wird eher daran liegen dass es viele Biker gibt, die überhaupt keinen PC haben , somit auch kein Internet Zugang  

Denn ein Biker der beides hat, Interesse und Internet Zugang , der meldet sich auch , oder ?  

cu Tazman Devil


----------



## Nakamur (14. Juli 2001)

05.08.01 Saarlandmeisterschaften in Neunkirchen finden statt!

----------------------------------------------------
Mail vom Veranstalter:

Hallo ja es gibt dieses jahr eine Hobbyklasse.Dieses Jahr gibt es sogar eine 
Hobby Saarlandmeisterschaft in den verschiedenen Klassen.Anmelden koennen sie 
sich bis 1 Stunde vor dem Rennen im Start bereich.Hier die verschiedenen 
Startzeiten
jugend Hobby  14 UHR      40 min
Schueler hobby14.01UHR    25 min
Maenner Hobby 15  UHR 45   Renndauer 60min
Junioren Hobby 15 UHR 46  50 min
------------------------------------------------------

Die Frauen haben die wohl vergessen  
Mädels beschwert euch!!!!!!!!

mfg Nakamur


----------



## Thorsten_F (16. Juli 2001)

hallo leute,
wurde auch mal zeit dass hier für ein eigenes forum geworben wird. ich finde es gut sich mit ´einheimischen ´ für eine  kleine tour zu verabreden.....

 

und im herbst gibt es unser highlight in der pfalz 

der wasgau marathon     

also los tom-mach ein forum für uns auf!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (16. Juli 2001)

da isses - viel Spass damit!
Tom


----------



## Rockyalex! (18. Juli 2001)

Bin auch aus dem Saarland und werde kräftig Werbung machen für das Forum.
Kennt ihr die Touren von Bikeaholic?
Super Cool und sehr anspruchsvoll!
Auch der Bikeführer ist super. Bin mit ihm schon sehr schöne Touren in der Nähe von Dahn gefahren.
Viele Grüße und Erfolg mit dem Forum
Rockyalex!


----------



## Jobal (27. Juli 2001)

Hi Rockyalex,

kennst Du ein paar gute Touren in Dahn?

Gruß Jobal


----------



## Thorsten_F (27. Juli 2001)

@Rockyalex, 
@Jobal


 he, wenn ihr mal wieder in der nähe seid,mailt mir ,dann können wir zusammen biken... komme aus der nähe lemberg......


----------



## Distance (11. April 2003)

hi
schaut doch mal bei 

www.eifel-mosel-cup.de

rein

Die CC Serie ist nicht weit weg vom Saarland und wir haben einige Starter aus St Wendel bei uns!

Schaut mal vorbei!!

Frauen starten bei uns übrigens kostenlos!


----------



## BiMa (13. April 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

habs schon mal erwähnt vor geraumer Zeit.
Wer in Frankreich Strecken sucht, wähle bitte:
www.vttfrance.com
Echt super Tourenbeschreibungen vor allem im grenznahmen Elsass.


BiMa


----------

